# Geberstange



## re.fa (31. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen Geberstange für mein X-135 von Lowrance.
Sie sollte wenn möglich an verschiedene Bootstypen anpassbar sein.

Hat jemand einen Typ für eine günstige Bezugsadresse ?


Danke
Rene´


----------



## HD4ever (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Geberstange*

mit den verschiedenen Bootstypen wird das bestimmt sone Sache sein ....
hab selber eine gebastelt, auch verschiedene gekauft - auf dem nächsten Boot hat die garantiert nicht mehr gepasst hat weil da die Bootswand wieder komplett anders war .....
letzendlich hatte ich dann die Faxen dicke und bin mit meinem Saugnapfhalter wunschlos glücklich !!! :m


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*

Gude,

schau mal hier zur Info nach:

http://www.titelok.com/transducer%20holders.htm

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Tite-Lok&btnG=Suche&meta=cr%3DcountryDE

Die Tite-Lok Artikel sind allgemein als sehr zuverlässig bekannt. #6

Viele Grüße
Zanderfänger


----------



## uer (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*

re la, 





> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen Geberstange für mein X-135 von Lowrance.
> *Sie sollte wenn möglich an verschiedene Bootstypen anpassbar sein.*
> ...............


 ich kenne eine 





> *Hat jemand einen Typ für eine günstige Bezugsadresse ?[/*QUOTE] baumarkt ---> ne dachlatte + ne vernünftige schraubzwinge = super Geberstange #6 und passt fast an alle bootstypen
> 
> @zanderfänger,
> dieses ding ist zb. totale sche.ße
> ...


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*

@uer

Moin uer,

wolltest sicher sagen dass DIR dieses "Ding" nicht zusagt! #c

Weshalb ist es denn dann gleich sch... |kopfkrat

Willkommen im Jahr 2006 mit den zuvor erhofften guten Vorsätzen. 

Viele Grüße
Zanderfänger


----------



## mad (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*



			
				re.fa schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen Geberstange für mein X-135 von Lowrance.
> Sie sollte wenn möglich an verschiedene Bootstypen anpassbar sein.
> 
> ...




hi rene'

wenns bei dir nicht eilt dann mache ich von meiner geberstange mal paar fotos und schicke sie dir.
ich bin mit meinen saugnapfhalter zb gar nicht glücklich geworden, hab mir dann auf die schnelle aus edelstahlrohre vom sanitärhandel eine gebastelt.
mit der gewinne ich zwar keinen preis von der schönheit aber die paßt auf jedes boot und ist in der höhe auch verstellbar.
muß für einen freund noch eine bauen wenn du willst kann dir eine mitbauen.

gruß mad


----------



## Der_Glücklose (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*

Hi #h 

hab mir auch eine selber "gebaut" vierkant Alurohr unten ne Halterung für den Geber rangeschraubt + Schraubzwinge, fertig :m (Kosten ca 5€)

Also hatte auch eine Tite-Lok und war/bin schwer enttäuscht, kippte schon bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten (beim Rudern) immer weg, echt Sch*iße. Auch war die "Schraubzwinge" obwohl ich die größere mit ausgestelltem Bügel hatte meiner Meinung nach viel zu eng passte an fast keine Bordwand. (Kosten ca. 75 €)

P.S.  wer Interesse an der Tite Lok Geberstange hat kurze P.N. mit Preisvorstellung an mich.


----------



## Jirko (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*

hallo rené #h

schreib doch mal kurz etwas zu deinem einsatzbereich: vorwiegend binnengewässer ankernd bzw. langsam fahrend oder auch salzwasser mit hochmotorisierten booten? dann geht´s weider #h


----------



## uer (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*



> Also hatte auch eine Tite-Lok und war/bin schwer enttäuscht, kippte schon bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten (beim Rudern) immer weg, echt Sch*iße. *Auch war die "Schraubzwinge" obwohl ich die größere mit ausgestelltem Bügel hatte meiner Meinung nach viel zu eng passte an fast keine Bordwand.*


ups ich schein ja nich der einzige enttäuschte von den titelok artiklen zu sein und mit dem nichtpassen, dat kann ich so unterschreiben 





> Moin uer,
> 
> wolltest sicher sagen dass DIR dieses "Ding" nicht zusagt! #c


nene zanderfänger, ich habs schon so gemeint wie's geschrieben steht, bei der stange hat sich nach 14tagen nicht eine schraube mehr drehen lassen uch nich mit schwerem werkzeug (wasserrohrzange oder so) jetzt muss alles ausgebohrt werden


----------



## sundeule (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*

.... genau zwei Wochen Salz und alles war auf das Übelste korrodiert.
Die Klemme ist auch nur mäßig variabel. Habe auch schon improvisieren müssen. 
Fahren geht nur mit (fast) Standgas.


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*

Moin Moin,

@ uer & sundeule

Dann solltet Ihr im Salzwasser, lieber bewusst "Stangen" mit Einzelteilen aus Edelstahl verwenden. #6
Spült diese nach dem Gebrauch besser mit Frischwasser ab, dann braucht man auch keine Rohrzange zum lösen der Schrauben. :m

@ uer

Deine "Dachlatte" wird sich unter Fahrt, wegen des erhöhten Widerstands auch etwas schütteln. 
Beim umständlichen nachjustieren der Tiefeneinstellung per Schraubzwinge, musst Du dann leider auch die Latte per "Zwinge" verstellen.
Das geht per Stellschrauben am Tite-Lok wesentlich einfacher, weil die Stange auch für den Verkauf konzipiert wurde. :g

Die Lösung mit dem Saugnapf ist soweit gar nicht schlecht, wenn das Echolot nicht bei Fahrt (mögliches Lösen des Gebers) verwendet wird. 

Komplettlösungen wie die von Tite-Lok, können also doch nicht so schlecht sein.
Sie werden auch hierzulande weitgehend gut aufgenommen und die Hersteller haben bisher noch nicht Konkurs anmelden müssen.

Natürlich kann man sich eine solche Stange auch selbst bauen; wozu aber nicht jedermann Handwerklich in der Lage ist.

Ich fische auch hierzulande im Rhein vom eigenen Boot und habe mein portables Echolot nicht erst seit gestern im Einsatz.

Petri heil & viele Grüße #h
Zanderfänger


----------



## Der_Glücklose (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Komplettlösungen wie die von Tite-Lok, können also doch nicht so schlecht sein.
> 
> Sie werden auch hierzulande weitgehend gut aufgenommen und die Hersteller haben bisher noch nicht Konkurs anmelden müssen.
> 
> ...



@ Zanderfänger

irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das Du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst wenn man etwas gegen die Tite-Lok Geberstangen schreibt, warum |kopfkrat 
es gibt sicher öfter unterschiedliche Meinungen zu verschiedenen Produkten. Auch ich fische jetzt schon einige Zeit von meinem Boot aus mit Echolot und kann leider nur meine Aussage wiederholen ich fand die Geberstange sehr bescheiden  

Und 2 Löcher in ein Alurohr zu bohren und daran dann den Geber festzuschrauben das sollte eigentlich doch jeder auf die Reihe bekommen.

P.S.



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lösung mit dem Saugnapf ist soweit gar nicht schlecht, wenn das Echolot nicht bei Fahrt (mögliches Lösen des Gebers) verwendet wird



das verstehe ich jetzt z.B. überhaupt nicht wer benutzt sein Echolot den hauptsächlich wenn er nicht fährt ?


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*



			
				Der_Glücklose schrieb:
			
		

> @ Zanderfänger
> 
> irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das Du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst wenn man etwas gegen die Tite-Lok Geberstangen schreibt, warum |kopfkrat
> es gibt sicher öfter unterschiedliche Meinungen zu verschiedenen Produkten. Auch ich fische jetzt schon einige Zeit von meinem Boot aus mit Echolot und kann leider nur meine Aussage wiederholen ich fand die Geberstange sehr bescheiden
> ...


 Gude Glückloser,

warum bitte soll ich mich angegriffen fühlen; wo ich doch nur auf die erste Frage im Thread hin helfen wollte. ;+ Ich helfe halt gerne auf Anfragen, jedoch gebe ich nur meine persönliche Meinung ohne Umschreibungen wie Sch... zum besten. #6

Tite-Lok fiel mir nur ein, weil es ein resümierter Hersteller ist und man dabei ohne eine Schraubzwinge aufzuschrauben die "Stange" versetzen kann.

Wegen dem Saugnapf: Ist Dir ein solcher samt Geber schon einmal in die Schraube gekommen und ist fahren gleich driften oder wie wendet man ein Echolot an?

Zwei Löcher bohren kann jeder, aber es ist nicht jedermanns Sache zum Handwerkszeug zu greifen. 

Kannst Du mit Deiner Schraubzwinge den Geber so easy verstellen, wie mit den Stellschrauben am Halter der konventionellen Geberstange. ;+

Hau rein, werter Kollege...
Zanderfänger


----------



## Karstein (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*

Guck mal hier :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57036


----------



## kossiossi (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*

moin,

tide lok = schrott. sorry, aber auch meine meinung.
im salzwasser absolut unbrauchbar. nach zwei wochen, wie schon beschrieben, alle schraubverbindungen fest.
besser selbst aus edelstahl fertigen oder lassen.

gruß
danny


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*

@ Karsten_Berlin

Ist eine wirklich tolle Stange und ein super Bericht von Dir im vorigen Thread. #h

Allgemein dürfte wohl jeder wissen, dass man im Salzwasser auf Edelstahl setzen sollte. Es soll aber auch Leute geben, die im Süßwasser fischen und für die Tite-Lok vielleicht ganz angebracht wäre.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Gude Glückloser,
> 
> jedoch gebe ich nur meine persönliche Meinung ohne Umschreibungen wie Sch... zum besten. #6
> 
> ...



na denn :m 

also 
1. wie du in meinem 2.ten Post siehst bin auch ich lernfähig und habe das Wort Sch... durch das Wort bescheiden ersetzt, damit sich niemand dadurch unangenehm berührt fühlt :m 

2. nun gut beim driften ist ein Argument da hast du noch mal die Kurve bekommen  

3. das muss tatsächlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden

4. ich glaube schon :q 

5.


----------



## dtnorway (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*

Hallo!
Wie Uer schon sagte--> Tide Look- Geberstange--> absoluter Mist!
Ich war auch mal "stolzer" Besitzer einer solchen.  Im ersten Jahr hielt sie, mal abgesehen von der mangelhaften Halterung und der Korrosion. Im zweiten Jahr ist sie mir während der Suchfahrt einfach abgerochen und zwar an der Stelle wo die Löcher zur Längenverstellung sind. In der Produktbeschreibung war die Stange als Salzwasserfest beschrieben;+ was die nie im Leben ist.

Ich habe mir auch eine aus VA gebaut, die ist zwar etwas schwerer aber dafür hält sie auch!

Gruß dtnorway#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*

Ich habe mir meine Geberstange, aus V2A, auch selber gebaut. Irgendwo hier im Board sind auch ein Paar Fotos davon. 
Bis jetzt habe ich die auch an allen Booten, zumindest die die ich bis jetzt in Norge gemietet hatte, einigermaßen befestigen können.


----------



## uer (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*

is schön zu wissen dat man nich nur alleine solche erfahrungen mit der t....-stange gemacht hat,:q 

danke karsten
danke denni
danke dtnorway 

usw.

übrigens karsten - super konstruktion - aber mir is die gachlatte einfacher zu handhaben


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*

@uer 

Betreff: DEINE ehemalige Tite-Lok Stange - Nachher ist man immer schlauer und aus Fehlern kann man nur lernen. 

Werte Kollegen,

es freut mich Euere Tipps zu lesen, aber es ist schon lustig, dass immer nur vom Gebrauch im Salzwasser ausgegangen wird. 

Es soll doch aber auch Interessenten geben, welche vorwiegend im Süßwasser fischen und dafür müsste Tite-Lok doch geeignet sein. #c

Wenn meine Geberstange den Geist aufgibt, werde ich mir auch eine aus Edelstahl bauen. #6

Kann ja nicht schaden auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen. #h


----------



## kossiossi (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*

@zanderfänger: 



> es freut mich Euere Tipps zu lesen, aber es ist schon lustig, dass immer nur vom Gebrauch im Salzwasser ausgegangen wird.



wir sprechen nur von *unseren* erfahrungen. und z.b. bei mir sind das nur welche aus dem salzwasser.
soll ich nun schreiben "das ding funzt evt. beim gebrauch im süsswasser" ?
is doch keinem geholfen mit so einer aussage, außer evt. dem hersteller. |uhoh: 
fakt is das der hersteller die dinger für den einsatz auch im salzwasser verkauft, sie es aber unserer meinung nach nicht sind.

gruß
danny


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*



			
				kossiossi schrieb:
			
		

> @zanderfänger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @kossiossi

ne wenn Du es nicht schreiben möchtest, dann solltest Du es nicht tun. 
Meinte vielmehr dass manche Aussagen so rüberkommen, als ob einfach alles was ich schreibe, von den Salzwasseranglern für nichts sagend hingestellt wird. 
Die Posts der User sollen doch für alle Boardies funzen und nicht nur für Salzwasserangler.

Gruß #6
Zanderfänger


----------



## elvis (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*

Hallo Leute,
ich kann nur ein tip geben, schaut euch Stuffels Bilder mal an, habe sie nachgebaut absolut spitze. 
Gruß elvis


----------



## Der_Glücklose (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*

Hi #h 

also meine Aussagen waren allgemein und weder auf Salz noch auf Süßwasser bezogen |supergri 

Ich hole dies jedoch hiermit gerne nach, ich habe die T...Geberstange sowohl im Süßwasser als auch im Salzwasser genutzt und halte sie für beide Gewässerarten für ungeeignet |supergri |supergri :m


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*

@Der_Glücklose

Ist in Ordnung; hast somit nachgezogen und weiter?

Das neue Ferkel wurde gerade erst gekürt aber JETZT, wird nach dem x-ten Post im Fred triumphierend das Süßwasser angehängt. 

Warum bitte soll die Stange denn darin so schlecht sein, wo sie doch da nicht korrodieren kann?|kopfkrat

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die Stange von @Stuffel gefällt mir auch sehr gut; ist genial durchdacht. :m


----------



## Der_Glücklose (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @Der_Glücklose
> 
> Ist in Ordnung; hast somit nachgezogen und weiter?



was ist dein Problem |kopfkrat erst schreibst Du das sich die Erfahrungen ja nur auf Salzwasser einsätze beschränken. Wenn dann jemand seine Erfahrungen noch mal konkretisiert kommentierst du das mit :hast  somit nachgezogen |krach: ich brauch hier nicht nachziehen. Sondern ein Boardie wollte Infos und wir versuchen alle ihm zu helfen. 

Mein Gott wenn du die Tite-Lok so Super findest ist doch O.K aber akzeptiere doch auch das andere Leute damit nicht so gute Erfahrungen haben.

So nochmals nachgezogen und weiter


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*



			
				Der_Glücklose schrieb:
			
		

> na denn :m
> 
> also
> 1. wie du in meinem 2.ten Post siehst bin auch ich lernfähig und habe das Wort Sch... durch das Wort bescheiden ersetzt, damit sich niemand dadurch unangenehm berührt fühlt :m
> ...


 @Der_Glücklose

Dein "Konkretisieren" war daher nicht angebracht und ich habe auch kein Problem! #4

Du bist nur auf einen fahrenden Zug aufgesprungen und hast mit Deiner Erweiterung die Stange sei auch im Süßwasser nix, Dein Fähnchen nur gedreht. #d

Ich finde die Tite-Lok nicht einzigartig, aber ich habe dem User #: als einer der ersten eine Stange empfohlen. Danach lässt es sich natürlich gut darüber auslassen. #c

Summa Summarum... Die Katzen können das Mausen nicht lassen...  
Weil ich|stolz:klinke ich mich jetzt aber aus dem Fred aus und     |sagnix mehr zum Thema...


----------



## Der_Glücklose (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Geberstange*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @Der_Glücklose
> 
> 
> Du bist nur auf einen fahrenden Zug aufgesprungen und hast mit Deiner Erweiterung die Stange sei auch im Süßwasser nix, Dein Fähnchen nur gedreht. #d
> ...



@ Zanderfänger

ich habe meine Fahne nicht gedreht, da ich in meinen ersten Post weder auf Salz- oder Süßwasser eingegangen bin #d ich hatte lediglich darauf hingewiesen das die Stange schon bei geringer Fahrt nicht in Position bleibt.

Das du jemanden etwas empfiehlst was du als gut empfindest ist doch O.K. aber nicht das du nur deine Meinung zuläßt, akzeptiere doch einfach das nicht jeder damit gute Erfahrung gemacht hat. Und auch diese Infos sind doch von nutzen.

Übrigens hab ich nicht nur auf deiner Empfehlung rumgehackt sondern sehr wohl eine Alternative mit dem Selbstbau aufgezeigt.

Sollte es jetzt noch unklarheiten geben #c Bitte ich dich das mit mir per PN zu klären denn diese Diskussion bringt den Ersteller dieser Frage bestimmt nicht weiter.


----------

